# Smoking a whole wild hog, boar



## kansascitybbq (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

 About 1 month ago I shot an 85 pound boar, 55lb dressed out. For the upcoming super bowl, we are going to smoke it up! I have spent a good amount of time on this website and others to gather ideas and would like to open this thread up to get some opinions, so please contribute! Here is what I am thinking so far:

Butterfly him out, marinade in buttermilk, juniper berries and chestnuts (since I shot him underneath some chestnut trees) for 48 hours.
The night before pat dry, then rub down with fresh lemon juice and apply the homemade pork rub that I use for domestics
Smoke with apple/pecan wood combo, and after a few hours of straight smoke, spray on some apple cider vinegar.
This is where I am seeing WILD differences.  Some say take it off when the ham hits 165, 185 and even 210! I am guessing that the lowest, safest temp is best given the leanness of the meat!?
I would love to hear your thoughts, suggestions.  One thing is for sure though….. THIS LITTLE PIGGY DIDN’T MAKE IT TO THE MARKET!!!!


----------



## venture (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice head shot!

Can't wait for the QVIEW.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Jan 25, 2012)

It has a sore on its head...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep he has a boo boo! Can't wait to see the q view and further details. Happy smoking!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 25, 2012)

This is going to be fun to follow.  A lot is going to ride on how you want to serve this boar up. If you are going to do it in slices then you can cook to the lower temps - I think I would go to 175. If you are going to chop it up then the 205 temp is going to be about right.  Looking forward to seeing what you decide

We would also like to have you join the So Cal Smokers group here on the forum. Here is the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/23/so-cal-smokers


----------



## miamirick (Jan 25, 2012)

looks like a mosquito bite!


----------



## kansascitybbq (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea well, I was looking at a 250lb model and loaded in the 185 grain and this little piggy went running out... Took a lick;-)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2012)

If you cut it up, you can mix it up...Sliced Loins and Hams, Pulled Butt and Picnics, Smoked Neck for Beans or Greens and some tasty Ribs for the Pit Masters lunch...JJ


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 26, 2012)

how are you gonna get rid of the fur is there an easy trick


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 26, 2012)

I open your thread, and before I read anything I thought BOOOM  HEAD SHOT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





can't wait to see the piggy go to the smoker..


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wish i could sample love some wild hog.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 26, 2012)

Now thats a nice size hopg for sure. Now let's see it on the smoker.


----------



## ice daddy (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are a few shots of hawgs we dressed out last year.  We just skinned them out, cut them in either pieces for making sausage or quarters for smoking.  I don't think you can really go wrong either way.  Once we dressed them out, we put them in coolers with ice on top for a couple of days to let them bleed out and get the wild taste out of them.  Pull the drain plug so water in cooler doesn't collect.  Keep them covered in ice till your ready.  After a day or so, we either froze them untll we were ready to make sausage or prepped them for a long smoking.  I can't remember how long we smoked the small one,  except that it was a good long time and we knew it was done when we were able to pull meat from the larger sections.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## sprky (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll bet that will be some good eating there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  the results of the smoke


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 26, 2012)

When you finally decide - just remember I am only 45 min away 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  just saying


----------



## kansascitybbq (Jan 26, 2012)

Chef Jimmy,

 Thanks for the idea, it was crossing my mind to do just that! Also thinking about adding some domestic pork bellies on the top rack, dripping on the hams.


----------



## frosty (Jan 26, 2012)

Great  idea about sectioning the piggy!  That way you get the best of EVERYTHING!  I look forward to the upcoming results both for the super bowl and your cook.


----------



## moikel (Jan 26, 2012)

I would be paying close attention to Ice Daddy,he seems to have it worked out. Definitely skin! I would add a few bay leaves to the soak.If you could get a big bit of domestic pork fat or render down some & form it into a block .Then use it to rub over the pig while it cooks you may take a bit of the gaminess out of the meat. The wild pig down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  really smells,we have millions of them.Field shot,short gutted,heart ,kidney,liver left in. The bring about $1kg they get shipped to Europe snap frozen. Lot of guys with specialist dogs catch them live,then stick them with a knife.

Not my thing but it takes all kinds.


----------

